# what's the best turkey call maker? test



## molina41 (Jan 20, 2010)

firs time.. atempting to make a poll.
any help


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

think it to late to make a poll now. there s button that says add poll to thread


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

think it to late to make a poll now. there s button that says add poll to thread just scrool all the way done where it says aditional options and it says it right there. type how many thing you want in the poll and it will bring you up to a window i think and you list them.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

sawtoothscream said:


> think it to late to make a poll now. there s button that says add poll to thread just scrool all the way done where it says aditional options and it says it right there. type how many thing you want in the poll and it will bring you up to a window i think and you list them.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thats about right.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't quite say, everybody has good and bad calls, primos makes pretty good slate calls and great mouth calls, H.S. Strut's Little Deuce 2 is a really good slate call and Flextone's Michael Waddell mouth calls are very good as well.


----------

